# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Κασετόφωνο] aiwa ad-f850 cassette deck

## sv1alx@hotmail.com

Προσφατα εβαλα σε λειτουργια και παλι μετα απο χρονια ενα aiwa ad-f850. Νεοι ιμαντες καθαρισμα παιζει θαυμασια οπως παλια ολες οι λειτουργιες κανονικα αλλα....στην εγγραφη στο ξεκινημα και για τα πρωτα 20" μενουν στο Background ιχνη της παλαιας ηχογραφησης. Μετα συνεχιζει κανονικα! Επανελαβα τον καθαρισμο κεφαλων κλπ με ισοπροπυλικη αλκοολη χωρις αποτελεσμα. Θα ειμαι υποχρεος για οποια ιδεα η συμβουλη. Ευχαριστω

----------


## betacord85

απο τις χειροτερες βλαβες...ελπιζω να εχει διακοπτη εγγραφης..καθαρισε τον...αν παλι τα ιδια αλλαξε τον...αν τον αλλαξεις και παλι τα ιδια θελει γιατρο...αν δεν εχει καθολου διακοπτη και ειναι ηλεκρονικο recording παλι θελει γιατρο...οσο και να καθαρισεις τις κεφαλες δεν θα αλλαξει κατι...το ονομα του γιατρου ολοι το γνωριζουμε...

----------

sv1alx@hotmail.com (19-03-16)

----------


## johnnkast

Υπαρηχητικη πολωση στην κεφαλη διαγραφης....προβλημα

----------

FILMAN (07-03-16), sv1alx@hotmail.com (19-03-16)

----------


## sv1alx@hotmail.com

το γνωριζουμε αλλα τον εχουμε...παραφορτωσει! :Biggrin:

----------


## sv1alx@hotmail.com

> απο τις χειροτερες βλαβες...ελπιζω να εχει διακοπτη εγγραφης..καθαρισε τον...αν παλι τα ιδια αλλαξε τον...αν τον αλλαξεις και παλι τα ιδια θελει γιατρο...αν δεν εχει καθολου διακοπτη και ειναι ηλεκρονικο recording παλι θελει γιατρο...οσο και να καθαρισεις τις κεφαλες δεν θα αλλαξει κατι...το ονομα του γιατρου ολοι το γνωριζουμε...


Για την ιστορια του θεματος. Το προβλημα λυθηκε . Ψεκαστηκαν με καθαριστικο spray τρεις μικροι διακοπτες ανοικτου τυπου στην κορυφη του μπλοκ των κεφαλων και το προβλημα διαγραφης τελος. Ευχαριστω  για την πολυ χρησιμη ιδεα αλλα και για την ανταποκριση!

----------

jakektm (04-04-16), Papas00zas (28-03-16)

----------

